# Interesting confrontation



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2010)

Watching a video on "Killdozer" then saw the ones on the side... this one caught my eye and watched it. Very interesting confrontation and revealing of how a firearm can get one out of a sticky situation. 
Dunno if the gun-owner was a CWP or even licensed (one would assume that he is because he wasn't wild with it and held his ground on a defensive level). 
Those two hillbillies are going to think twice before trying another stunt like that again.
*WARNING: LANGUAGE*
[yt]RPofRQdREyU&[/yt]

Part of me watching it said "shoot out the tires... all 4 of them!" But the gun-owner did the right thing... disarmed the situation without firing a shot... it's just I'd been really pissed at that moment. Another part of me said to fire at their feet because the guy did not DROP the bat... just put it down, have them get on their knees and cross their feet and hands on their heads... and called 911 and wait for the cops to come and arrest them. 

What do you all think? 
Yeah I know... don't bring a bat to a gunfight. heh


----------



## KenpoTex (May 22, 2010)

Beemer guy:


Shouldn't have engaged in converstation/insult-trading
Shouldn't have flipped them off and otherwise "egged them on"
_Should_ have called the cops immediately upon realizing that the guys in the truck were going to be a problem
_Should_ have headed for a police station or other public place (if possible)...anywhere but down an [obviously] unfamiliar dirt road.
Shouldn't have advanced on the guy with the bat with the gun at extension.  (putting himself in a position that, to an extent, negates the advantage of a projectile weapon)
Shouldn't have sent his girlfriend to get the camera (creating a potential hostage situation/mexican-standoff if camera guy had grabbed her)


Overall, I think the outcome (Beemer couple not getting "Deliveranced") was more due to luck and lack of commitment on the part of the bad guys rather than any correct decisions on the part of Beemer dude.

just my $0.02


----------



## Malleus (May 22, 2010)

I know absolutely nothing about guns that didn't come from a video game, but nevertheless I found that pretty cool  .

The beamer guy did a few dumb things though, yeah? As KenpoTex mentioned, he advanced on the older guy with gun-in-extension, and got the girlfriend into a potentially dangerous situation. I'm assuming that he also knew he was driving down a dead end road, which is perhaps not the best idea. Things worked out grand, I'm just wondering what would have happened if one of the hicks had a shotgun in the back rather than a bat.

But outside of that, it's clear the hicks were spoiling for a fight and it's nice to see them get what was coming to them, even if beamer guy egged them on a bit.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 22, 2010)

Beemer chap should have just shot them and improved the average intelligence of the USA - can you tell that offensive wastes of DNA bring out my Eugenics side :lol:.  Maybe I need to get some nice little silver lightning flashes for my collar studs .

Totally off-topic but, sad to say, the walking cliche of ill-mannered, low-brow, belligerence is all to close to what many non-American's {who don't take the opportunity to learn better} think you are all like .

EDIT:  Something just struck me was that the chap from the BMW was very calm and assured.  Do you think it's possible that this was a 'faked' encounter?  Or maybe it's something less convoluted like he's been in the military?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Beemer chap should have just shot them and improved the average intelligence of the USA - can you tell that offensive wastes of DNA bring out my Eugenics side :lol:.  Maybe I need to get some nice little silver lightning flashes for my collar studs .
> 
> Totally off-topic but, sad to say, the walking cliche of ill-mannered, low-brow, belligerence is all to close to what many non-American's {who don't take the opportunity to learn better} think you are all like .
> 
> EDIT:  Something just struck me was that the chap from the BMW was very calm and assured.  Do you think it's possible that this was a 'faked' encounter?  Or maybe it's something less convoluted like he's been in the military?


If the Beemer guy shot them then he would've had to destroy the camera for it held evidence... thus convicting them (both him and his gal) of first degree murder (since he "led them down a deserted dirt road" and other things. True it would've reduced dumb DNA from our gene pool but as we've seen we've quite a while before natural selection gets through with us. 
The beemer could've had prior military training... however armed with a gun makes brave souls out of would be cowards... especially when one sees that you're up against a bat and a camera and nothing else. 

I agree with KenpoTex for his assessment... alot of "should'ves" Calling 911 would've been the best option and heading to a public place like a store parking lot.


----------



## Haakon (May 23, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Beemer chap should have just shot them and improved the average intelligence of the USA - can you tell that offensive wastes of DNA bring out my Eugenics side :lol:.  Maybe I need to get some nice little silver lightning flashes for my collar studs .
> 
> Totally off-topic but, sad to say, the walking cliche of ill-mannered, low-brow, belligerence is all to close to what many non-American's {who don't take the opportunity to learn better} think you are all like .
> 
> EDIT:  Something just struck me was that the chap from the BMW was very calm and assured.  Do you think it's possible that this was a 'faked' encounter?  Or maybe it's something less convoluted like he's been in the military?



What makes you think they're American? They sounded Canadian to me, all three of the guys had a Canuck accent, eh. The person who uploaded the video to YouTube lists the UK as his country. Believe it or not there are dumbasses in countries other than the USA.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2010)

Don't take me too seriously on this, chaps .

Other than the desire that people would behave in a mature and civilised fashion, nothing {negatively toned} I posted above was meant to be taken totally literally.

Well, the part about the common mis-conception of "the nature of American's {TM}" has a grain of truth to it but we all know about how incomplete and inaccurate stereotypes are.  For example, there are some people who think that the English are all drunken, fighting, louts when abroad and others who think we are all James Mason or Stewart Granger :lol:.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 23, 2010)

Well, there's nothing I would have said that KenpoTex didn't already.


----------



## elder999 (May 23, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> EDIT: Something just struck me was that the chap from the BMW was very calm and assured. Do you think it's possible that this was a 'faked' encounter? Or maybe it's something less convoluted like he's been in the military?


 
Guns do that for some people......



Sukerkin said:


> For example, there are some people who think that the English are all drunken, fighting, louts when abroad and others who think we are all Richard Mason or Stewart Granger :lol:.


 
....and I always imagine you sounding like James Mason.....:lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2010)

:lol:  My thanks for the compliment, gentlemanly sir :bows:.

{and also for the subtle "Wrong name, you buffoon" pointer .  In my defence, I was pondering whether to use Richard Burton or James Mason as exemplars and ended up conjoining the two :chuckles:}


----------



## Haakon (May 23, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Don't take me too seriously on this, chaps .



Sorry, I did, now I just see it's that British humor.... 



Sukerkin said:


> Other than the desire that people would behave in a mature and civilised fashion, nothing {negatively toned} I posted above was meant to be taken totally literally.
> 
> Well, the part about the common mis-conception of "the nature of American's {TM}" has a grain of truth to it but we all know about how incomplete and inaccurate stereotypes are.  For example, there are some people who think that the English are all drunken, fighting, louts when abroad and others who think we are all James Mason or Stewart Granger :lol:.



Maybe, but don't underestimate the effect Benny Hill and Monty Python has had on English stereotypes. :wink1:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 23, 2010)

Haakon said:


> Maybe, but don't underestimate the effect Benny Hill and Monty Python has had on English stereotypes. :wink1:



What?  they don't all stand around debating the "air-speed velocity of laden swallows?"  damn...just when you think you know something...


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2010)

To go back to a serious note for a moment...

This is actually a great example of how road rage happens.  The convertible driver made an illegal turn.  When the the pickup driver confronted him, he escalated and flipped them off.  As they followed, he bought into the game.

Then it really goes to hell when he stops.  One guy gets out of the truck and gets a bat, so the convertible driver comes out with a gun.  One problem -- HE had a major role in creating the situation.  But the gun is justified when confronted with the bat; I'll give him that much.  He then tells his girlfriend to take the camera...  Congratulations, you now have armed robbery.  And it's all on tape...

(Which is part of why I have my suspicions that this may have been fake...)


----------



## knuckleheader (May 23, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> To go back to a serious note for a moment...
> 
> This is actually a great example of how road rage happens. The convertible driver made an illegal turn. When the the pickup driver confronted him, he escalated and flipped them off. As they followed, he bought into the game.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with kenpo tex and ma caver. The bmw was in a left turn lane w/arrow. Continuing into a U-turn, the hillbillies I thought were following too close! Remember their earlier words describe negative intent.., they were looking for trouble. 

The "victims" did steal the camera too. Two wrongs not right.

There is also a BS factor to the whole episode.


----------



## Archangel M (May 23, 2010)

Fake. Note how the camera just HAD to catch the one guy getting the bat. Then the girlfriend films the "hillbillies" (everybody was definitely Canadian in this based on the accents) and frames the BF's face as he drives away. It was filmed to tell a story.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not alone in thinking so :tup:.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 24, 2010)

Points.

Early in the take when the driver of the pickup confronts the BMW driver he says, Hey its 50K That alone tells me its Canadian.

Being that its Canadian, and buddy pulls out a handgun, tells me its also fake. Something like that really happening would have been all over the news, and I dont recall ever hearing about it.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 24, 2010)

This was posted on a few joke websites (ebaums world, break.com, etc) a few years ago.  100% fake, but quite funny


----------



## Kyosanim (May 25, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Beemer guy:
> 
> 
> Shouldn't have engaged in converstation/insult-trading
> ...




Yeah I would have to agree with you there. I would have gotten their plate number too. As for the gun mistake it was pretty clear he has never fired it before just by the way he held it. Unrelated.... People who hold their guns sideways make me laugh because they think it looks cool and hardcore, but it really kills your accuracy, and runs the risk of breaking your wrist.


----------



## Vulcan (Jun 23, 2010)

The video is clearly a work of amateur fiction.



I would use it as an example of what not to do as it represents:

-poor self defense skills (escalating a confrontation)

-poor awareness skills (allowing a potential perp to follow you, getting out of the car, etc.)

- poor gun handling skills (not covering all threats, using only one hand so follow up shots would be difficult, finger on trigger so negligent discharge could result in unintended death)

-illegal activities (armed robbery)

-disregard for public safety (did not call police, did not disarm combatant, did not attempt to escape confrontation, used companion as bait/accomplice).


I could go on, but this is the main gist of what not to do. I hope that was the intended purpose of this fictional drama filmed on a low budget. It disturbs me that some here think that it is "cool". In real life, it would be tragic on many levels.


----------

